
U.S. Women Are Facing an Infertility Crisis - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/05/03/us-fertility-crisis/?xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
bediger4000
I only had to temporarily allow fortune.com to load the text of the article.
I'd also note that "Fortune" is an unabashed tool of the elite, and elite-
wannabes.

Anyway, the article doesn't support the title - it only gives one doctor's
opinion that "infertility is rampant in the U.S." The rest of the very short
article is some moaning about how health insurance doesn't cover in vitro
fertilization, and a warning for 25-35 year old women to freeze their eggs if
they think they want to reproduce.

I'm feeling a little cognitive dissonance between the title and the article.
I'm feeling a little baffled by the article itself.

